# Bug Report:L146 - Spontaneous Reboot



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

I thought Eldon had it licked, but 34 hours after the download I saw a spontaneous reboot at 6:45 am MST this morning 

Just watching live Sat TV (Animal Planet.) No user interaction at all. No recording in progress. No OTA. No PVR functions. Nothing. Just my wife watching the Crufts Dog Show in real time on Animal Planet in SD.

.....G


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I was hoping they had licked it to, so far so good for me!! 
We can only hope it doesn't do it quite as often.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

So far so good, keeping fingers crossed, as long and it doesn't happen everyday I will be extremely happy!


----------



## kls (Nov 27, 2003)

I've had two reboots since L146 was installed - doesn't appear anymore stable then L145


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Damnit...Obviously some of the problems that have been causing the reboots have been fixed, but not all of them. I haven't had a reboot (that I'm aware of) in almost 2 weeks now with this software.


----------



## hollmrl (Jan 23, 2004)

I had a reboot while going into the menu. Pressed the menu key on the remote and got the grey screen with the X in the middle. Shortly after the the box crashed and rebooted. Using Ver 146.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Receiver off last night (all lights off), blue light on this morning. This usually indicates a spontaneous reboot has ocurred during the night. No timers were set last night and no recording was in progress. The receiver was left tuned to SD sat channels. If my supposition is correct, that's two spontaneous reboots in approximately 48 hours. One a day.

.....G


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Mine did the same last night.

Bob


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Mine did it sometime yesterday, and today while watching in SD mode, using PIP capability of my TV, which should not have affected the 921 at all. 

-Chris


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The blue HD light was on today so something happend in the night. I'm guessing a reboot. It did go several days without rebooting. I haven't had it reboot while I was actually watching it in a long time.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Had a spontaneous reboot while watching an SD channel (412) with Grey Bars. Wasn't switching around; in fact, I was doing some work at the time and was doing a lot less to the unit than I usually do.

Obviously, some work remains to be done.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Yah, I had another spontaneous reboot last night, so the frequency I've been seeing - one spontaneous reboot per 24 hours - seems to be happening so far since L 1.46 came down. Memory leak??

.....G


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

guruka said:


> Memory leak??
> 
> .....G


Seems like a good explanation to me. Unfortunately we don't have any tools to tell. I hope they are testing for leaks.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

I also had a crash and reboot last night, while watching a recorded satellite show. First went to the X screen, then a reboot. Naturally I was recording another show and missed about 6 minutes of it.

They are obviously not all fixed...


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I saw this last night myself as well. I wasn't even touching the remote; just watching a satellite channel, and the unit suddenly went to the gray X-Windows screen. After a few moments, it then decided to reboot itself.

The unit had been acting sluggish early in the evening, so I suspect that whatever resource was being leaked was eventually exhausted, and hence the reboot came as no real surprise.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The sluggishness before the reboot is something that I haven't seen reported to this point - excellent. Thanks Slordak.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The sluggishness before the reboot is something that I haven't seen reported to this point


I believe I have seen similar sluggishness before a reboot while I was present.

-Chris


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The sluggishness before the reboot is something that I haven't seen reported to this point - excellent. Thanks Slordak.


I've seen it several times. Even to the point of my thinking it's a CPU loop. Most recently, the 921 video locked up while skipping to the end of a PVR event. It stayed stuck even across a remote power-off - twice. Eventually had to pop the smartcard to get the box to recover.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

My experience is slightly different here. Before L1.46, I never got a spontaneous reboot as far as I am aware of. To date I've never seen the X-Windows screen that everyone is talking about.

With L1.46, I see the blue light appear in the mornings, and I witnessed a reboot one time.

I used to find everything getting very sluggish, and I would reboot the 921 to make things run smoother.

Since L1.46, I really don't see it become unresponsive anymore, except for one scenario. If I lost all of my channels, and I do a "Scan DTV" it will sit there and the progress bar won't move. If, I hit cancel, it won't exit the menu for a few minutes. It seems like it is in some sort of a polling loop that has masked out a certain level of interrupt control. I suspect that the time it takes to exit the loop is the normal amount it would take to scan the channels. Fortunately, I don't get into that scenario if I do an "Add DTV" before I scan for new channels..

Overall I am very pleased with how much more stable the 921 is.

So the question is, why does mine seem predominently responsive when others have experienced sluggishness??

First thing I am curious about is the environment....

Does this happen when you are watching an OTA channel? Does it happen when doing a lot of channel switching? Does it happen predominently when playing back a show or using the DVR functions? Is there any relationship to this happening when a timer fires? 

How about hard drive space? I've gone down to about 8 hours (HD) left, I haven't gone much past that. Does this version of Unix have problems with file fragmentation?

It seems almost impossible to find a relationship sometimes......  

Is the problem your remote?? Half of the time when I press a button and I don't see a response, I look down and find that my remote has lost it's state. That is, no light (sat, TV, Aux, etc..) goes on when I press a button.

Does anyone know why the remote does that by the way? It is rather annoying!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

When this happens, have any of you ever tried hitting the buttons on the front panel of the 921?

Back when my remote was being sluggish, I found that sometimes it would respond to me pressing the 'menu' button on the front panel of the 921, when hitting the 'menu' button on the remote wouldn't do anything.

It might tell the developers something about where to look.....


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I had the first reboot since BEFORE the L146 download. It was the first reboot I know of while watching in 13 days. I keep a log! I was watching HBOHD for about 45 minutes live when the gray screen with the black x appeared and in a few seconds it rebooted and about 4 minutes I was back to HBOHD to watch for the remainder of the evening.

Up until that time all timers, and DVR functions worked fine except for that one channel that has never allowed DVR recording. (posted this data in the appropriate thread)

New problem- After the reboot, I did not all the OTA channels. I just lost 2. All attempts to add them back have failed. The signal bar for those two channels are solid at 122-125 but when I save them to the list, they show up as black screen with signal not found message. Verified that those digital channels are on the air with another receiver. 
*
So current list of OTA problems in summary-
Can't use DVR functions on WJWB 17-1
Can't receive NBC and ABC affiliates, but signal meter is strong.

Note- I had less OTA problems on L145 *

Sure glad I have my DTC-100 with 169Time as a backup.


----------

